# Beginner Photographer ... TTL flash or Manual?



## Ashley.elizabeth (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi everybody, 

  I have just started my own photography business the past couple of months.  I had a couple of minor shoots and I have been doing some landscape shots.  I recently received an external flash unit for my birthday, and I am spending some time getting familiar with all of the settings.

I'm just curious on opinions about the TTL flash.  I've heard it isn't recommended because it underexposes the background, etc.  What are some of your thoughts and in which situations would you agree it to be suitable? 

I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not a pro, but if you are in a studio setting you'll want to learn how to use it in Manual mode.  The same can be said if you use it out of the studio.

The main issue with TTL is that the flash may do pre-flashes which will make people squint before the photo is taken, and you don't want that.  Plus, you'll be in full control of the exposure instead of the camera.

This requires understanding lighting in relation to exposure.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 29, 2015)

Ashley.elizabeth said:


> I've heard it isn't recommended because it underexposes the background, etc.



only if you allow it to.  

In that situation you should be exposing your camera for teh background and using TTL to fill the subject to match.

A manual flash is probably more likely to underexpose the background, as you're most likely to setup the camera and flash to expose for the subject at a given flash power.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not quite sure how to reconcile the phrases, "  I recently received an external flash unit" and "getting familiar with all of the settings" with "I have just started my own photography business the past couple of months" given that an external speedlight is one of the most basic and necessary accessories in any professional photographer's kit, and the thorough understanding of one's gear is the very cornerstone of your professional career. 

That aside, TTL is, IMO, of very limited use.  It's fine for event work, 'run and gun' type shooting, wedding receptions, and so forth, but manual flash will always produce consistent, repeatable results, whereas TTL will not.


----------



## Ashley.elizabeth (Oct 29, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Ashley.elizabeth said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard it isn't recommended because it underexposes the background, etc.
> ...





tirediron said:


> I'm not quite sure how to reconcile the phrases, "  I recently received an external flash unit" and "getting familiar with all of the settings" with "I have just started my own photography business the past couple of months" given that an external speedlight is one of the most basic and necessary accessories in any professional photographer's kit, and the thorough understanding of one's gear is the very cornerstone of your professional career.
> 
> That aside, TTL is, IMO, of very limited use.  It's fine for event work, 'run and gun' type shooting, wedding receptions, and so forth, but manual flash will always produce consistent, repeatable results, whereas TTL will not.



I have done some basic shoots without the external flash.  However, it's been recently added to my kit.  I just completed my first wedding using this flash. I am by no means and expert as I am just starting out, and new equipment will always be added to my kit.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 29, 2015)

John (Tirediron) has a good point - he's an experienced portrait photographer and knows what he's talking about.

If you're in business (in anything really - think about it...) it's necessary to know what equipment you need and how to use it. Would you go get your hair done by somebody who doesn't know how to use the equipment in the salon? Would a chef be able to work in a restaurant without knowing how to use various kitchen tools and utensils? I hope not... It takes learning and practice.


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 29, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I'm not quite sure how to reconcile the phrases, "  I recently received an external flash unit" and "getting familiar with all of the settings" with "I have just started my own photography business the past couple of months" given that an external speedlight is one of the most basic and necessary accessories in any professional photographer's kit, and the thorough understanding of one's gear is the very cornerstone of your professional career.
> 
> That aside, TTL is, IMO, of very limited use.  It's fine for event work, 'run and gun' type shooting, wedding receptions, and so forth, but manual flash will always produce consistent, repeatable results, whereas TTL will not.



I do understand your point, but I slightly disagree. 
You don't need an external speedlight to start your own business. I find that too often, photographer jumps on the flash and forget about natural light, how can they expect to become sucessful and to handle light if they can't even understand sun, that's what I consider the basic and most necessary knowledge.  Not jumping to a flash right away but working with natural light and reflectors is a smart learning way, once fully mastered, the photgrapher should play with flash.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> I do understand your point, but I slightly disagree.
> You don't need an external speedlight to start your own business. I find that too often, photographer jumps on the flash and forget about natural light, how can they expect to become sucessful and to handle light if they can't even understand sun, that's what I consider the basic and most necessary knowledge.  Not jumping to a flash right away but working with natural light and reflectors is a smart learning way, once fully mastered, the photgrapher should play with flash.


My point isn't about ambient light being better or worse than strobed light, but rather that to be a professional (as in:  "Paid for your services, and able to deliver a quality product") you need certain basic tools.  Camera, lenses, light.  Knowing and being able to manipulate ambient light is great, without a doubt a critical skill, but ambient ight is not reliable.  To wit:  I did a family shoot at a somewhat remote location (1/2 mile walk down a rough trail) on the seashore a few weeks ago.  As luck would have it, this was the ONLY bright, sunny day amidst weeks of dull, overcast weather.  Without a couple of speedights, it would have been virtually impossible to capture anything remotely close to decent images due to the fact that we were shooting with the sun high in the sky (the only time the clients were available) and it was a very bright, almost cloudless day at the beach. 

To me, hanging out your shingle without at least one speedlight and the skill to use it properly is akin to someone saying, "I've just opened a medical practice; can someone give me some advice on which brand of stethascope is better?"


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2015)

tirediron said:


> ....
> To me, hanging out your shingle without at least one speedlight and the skill to use it properly is akin to someone saying, "I've just opened a medical practice; can someone give me some advice on which brand of stethascope is better?"


Littmann stethoscopes



in case you're wondering ...


----------



## Ashley.elizabeth (Oct 29, 2015)

I asked a basic question about TTL - not about my business. That's irrelevant. I didn't join this forum to be bullied. I don't need to be belittled by. Restaurant and hair salon comparisons. You do not need this flash to start your own business, as was pointed out above. I obviously didn't get this flash knowing every detail.  I'm here to learn to expand my business opportunities.


----------



## Ashley.elizabeth (Oct 29, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> John (Tirediron) has a good point - he's an experienced portrait photographer and knows what he's talking about.
> 
> If you're in business (in anything really - think about it...) it's necessary to know what equipment you need and how to use it. Would you go get your hair done by somebody who doesn't know how to use the equipment in the salon? Would a chef be able to work in a restaurant without knowing how to use various kitchen tools and utensils? I hope not... It takes learning and practice.



That's obviously why I joined this forum - to learn.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2015)

There's alot to it
here's a place to start ==> Strobist

as you experiment more and post images here for assistance and everyone can lead you in the right way.  It's hard to try to make one single post about how to use a flash, shadows, backgrounds, Posing, etc.

It's easier to help to learn to use a flash in relation to a particular photo/setup.

I started with one
then added a 2nd
3rd
4th
5th ....
all used in Manual unless it's a quick event where I'm moving quickly in variable light then I'm in TTL.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2015)

TTL flash control has been pretty good for me with Nikon SB 600 and SB 800 speedlights and the Canon 580 EX-II, all of which represent the Stage III of TTL flash for digital. Early flashes for digital did NOT work very reliably! Adapting earlier flash units to the shiny, super-reflective sensors of d-slr made early units erratic and sometimes unreliable. The Nikon SB-28 was made into the SB-28DX, but it was all over the map in TTL mode. The 580 was not that good from my research, but the EX-II version of it, which I bought, was pretty consistent.

A few things about TTL: there might be two versions of it, a regular and then a so-called balanced type, one that seeks to not over-flash the foreground, to keep dimmer scenes dimmer, but yet allow some slight flash fill. Depends on the unit.

Most TTL flashes will also offer some Automatic modes, where the user selects an f/stop, and the flash sets its output to coincide with that; this can be very useful.

The last thing about flashes: when asking for help, you need to specify the camera and the flash make and model; some cameras cannot use high speed flash synchronization, some flashes do not offer it, and flash units have very different feature sets, so advice for one flash can be "off" from that for another flash.

For doing simple fill-flash, TTL with exposure compensation will work; so will Auto mode; so will manually-set, fractional power flash that you figure out by the scale on the flash or by trial and experimentation on the fly. "Generally" something ranging from 1/4 to 1/16 power is the manual fill-flash setting level range that I use most of the time outdoors.


----------



## Ashley.elizabeth (Oct 29, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> There's alot to it
> here's a place to start ==> Strobist
> 
> as you experiment more and post images here for assistance and everyone can lead you in the right way.  It's hard to try to make one single post about how to use a flash, shadows, backgrounds, Posing, etc.
> ...



Thank you for your help, that's the type of answer I was looking for!


----------



## Ashley.elizabeth (Oct 29, 2015)

tirediron said:


> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> > I do understand your point, but I slightly disagree.
> ...



You're point is irrelevant to my question - thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2015)

Ashley.elizabeth said:


> ...That's obviously why I joined this forum - to learn.


 And the TPF community can and will help you learn; the point being is that basic learning should be done BEFORE you hang out your shingle.  These comments are not meant to be construed as 'bullying' rather as those who have some experience in the field trying to help those who are new to it.  One of the issues with being very new to something is that you often don't know how much you don't know.  Some here have seen these mistakes before, people who "go into business" with just a camera and lens, no insurance, no licenses, no tax paperwork...  ALL of that needs to be in place BEFORE you start accepting money for services.


----------



## Bebulamar (Oct 29, 2015)

Ashley seems not very technical competent but I think her photographic career doesn't really depend on it.
To answer the question. In my experience TTL is only good when I don't have time to check the light level or doing test shots, when I have to get the shot with no preparation. Otherwise, manual with a meter or chimping is much better. You do have to get used to your camera LCD and compensate for how the picture will look like on your monitor or your print. But to use the flash in manual you would want a flash with many manual power levels. Some of the flash only have a couple of manual power levels and is more difficult to use.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 29, 2015)

Ashley, First, you're on a photo forum with many professional photographers. If you made mention of your business, it's open game to receive a response about it. No one bullied you. ALL topics are going to go off subject no matter who posts them. It's kinda what we do here. 

Tirediron gave a solid answer to your question. Gotta have thick skin in here and extract the info you need from the answers. All us blow hards are opinionated. lol. You'll like this place. Give it a chance. 

Look, I gave a response and totally avoided the original topic. How'd I do guys?


----------

